# Mt Holly, NJ - Marley WM Baby



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13388912

Burlington Co AS, Marley, looks like a pb GSD, not husky








[/img]


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Is he too cute?!?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">Any news on our pretty white boy here?</span>


----------



## kaelinfamily (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, look at that cutie.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

aww! bump!


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

I just called on him. He has an application to be adopted tomorrow.

I'll check back on Monday and make sure he is out of the shelter.

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Says Adopted


----------

